

2014 Developer/Engineer Salary Survey Results - eamann
https://eamann.com/biz/2014-salary-survey-results/

======
gamechangr
With only sixty people from all over the world, it doesn't seem like enough
data to be useful. Sorry Friend.

~~~
eamann
60 people completed the survey. The results aren't globally applicable but
it's still a sample size that's sufficient to draw a few conclusions.

In addition to those who completed the survey, no fewer than 50 reached out to
me directly via email to apologize for their non-response. Most employment
agreements explicitly prohibit sharing salary information with outside parties
and they legitimately feared for their job if my survey was ever un-
anonymized.

I would love to have more results - but with self-selected respondents
confident enough to risk their jobs to respond there is only so much we can
do.

